# chicken + pasta + ???



## cantcatchme92 (Jun 2, 2011)

what can i put in with chicken and pasta, mayo has bored me to death im sick of it..

what else ? cud i chuck in to give it some colour


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ive started pouring sweet chilli sauce on most of my meals as im sick of same things over and over again


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

pesto... a few spoons of veg soup (co-op do a nice spicy bean soup at about 60p a can, does for a few meals).. nandos sauce


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

more chicken :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

kingdale said:


> ive started pouring sweet chilli sauce on most of my meals as im sick of same things over and over again


Mate i did this for a good few months maybe more and couldnt touch the stuff for ages because i just over endulged on it. Only just starting to be able to eat it again!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Mate i did this for a good few months maybe more and couldnt touch the stuff for ages because i just over endulged on it. Only just starting to be able to eat it again!


yeah i reckon the exact same thing is going to happen to me


----------



## lloydy1927 (Jun 21, 2010)

nandos hot peri sauce


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> pesto... a few spoons of veg soup (co-op do a nice spicy bean soup at about 60p a can, does for a few meals).. nandos sauce


Ive had that spicy bean soup its real good!! didnt think of adding to pasta though surely that will have alot of sweetners or sugars in it = carbs?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Roast the chicken with a touch of garlic salt Or boil the pasta with raw garlic clove in the water and mash to a pulp afterwards and mix in.

Then once all mixed together.. add a blob of dijon mustard and EVOO (english mustard if your brave)

Quite nice with wholegrain mustard as well.

Or simply dice up a load of cucumber and mixed peppers and add a dash of EVOO,lemon juice and teaspoon of cider vinegar for a zingy dressing..


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Ive had that spicy bean soup its real good!! didnt think of adding to pasta though surely that will have alot of sweetners or sugars in it = carbs?


...bothered? 

No seriously, it's only a third of a small can per meal... plus I'm (constantly) bulking.

I've also made homemade tomato and chili salsa before that was nice... suppose you could do a bean salsa/soup too if you were worried.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Try some peppers/grapes sliced up or cucumber?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

organic chipotle sauce, seasame oil!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

carbonara sauce goes great with everything not just carbonara. i use this when im bored of mayo.


----------

